# OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming



## Pasta319 (12. Oktober 2016)

*OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Hey.
Ich habe leider kein passendes Unterforum finden können...

Also ich habe aktuell einen i5 4570 mit dem man live encoding vergessen kann weil er immer 100% ausgelastet ist durch Spiele.
Aktuell versuche ich das ganze über die Grafikkarte (R9 270X) leider habe ich noch keine optimalen settings für mich gefunden.
Ich hätte eigentlich sehr gerne 720p 30fps mit sehr wenigen Bildfehlern und Pixxeln aber leider ist es echt eine Katastrophe.
Ich habe von den ,,Experten,, Einstellungen leider Keine Ahnung.
Es ist aktuell so das ich FPS Drops im stream habe und ziemlich viele Pixxel.
Liegt das nur an einer zu hohen Bitrate?
Bild mit den aktuellen Standard Einstellungen ist unten.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich nur einen 2,5Mbits Uploud habe.
Bald habe ich einen 40Mbits Uploud und eine rx 480 (in 2 Monaten).
Dann würde ich gerne auf 1080p 30fps gehen oder 720p 45 oder 60fps je nachdem was möglich ist.
Wird die RX 480 besser streamen können oder liegt es doch nur am Internet?
Wie man sieht kenne ich mich leider ,,noch,, überhaupt nicht aus mit dem ganzen Zeug.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*


 Benutzt du den offizellen OBS client, der an einigen Stellen auf Softwarelösungen setzt. Daher ist diese Lösung teilweise extrem langsam, da nicht nativ.
 Um nativ mit der AMD Graka streamen zu können musst du dir dieses plug-in herunterladen. 
Es spricht die VCEs der AMD Grafikkarten direkt an. Es benötigt mind. die erste VCE Generation(z.B. deine 270X), empfohlen wird jedoch VCE Gen.3(Tonga, Fiji, Polaris(z.B. 480X)).

 Das Grafikkarten-Encoding ist nicht wirklich optimal fürs Streamen, daher sehen die Streams oft recht bescheiden aus. Für langsamere Spiele funktionierts ganz gut. Be Shootern/Rennspielen kommen oft diese Artefakte zustande.
Wenn du dich fragst, warum die Streams bei den brühmten Streamern so viel besser aussehen: Sie haben oft zweit PCs, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist, den Stream zu encoden. Die CPU ist immer noch dem GPU streaming  überlegen.

Ich habe selbst eine 470X und es sieht trotz VCE Gen.3 recht bescheiden aus. Ist wohl für diejenigen, die sehr schwache CPUs haben. Mit meinem Xeon (4C/8T) sieht der Stream ganz ok aus.



Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn du kein Twitch Partner bist, solltest du nicht mehr als mit 2500kbit/s  streamen. Auch wenn die Obergrenze mit 3500 angegeben wird, werden deine Zuschauer zu Stoßzeiten buffering haben, da die Twitchserver die Daten von den Partner prioritisieren.

Und ebenfalls lieber 720p60, als 1080p30 streamen.


----------



## Pasta319 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Wäre das mit einer rx 480 für shooter etwas besser? Kaufe mir die Tage eine


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Wäre das mit einer rx 480 für shooter etwas besser? Kaufe mir die Tage eine



Ich finde es wie gesagt nicht sooo gut. Aber jeder hat andere Erwartungen an "gut".


Aber wenn du dir die 480 sowieso holst, kannste das dann ja einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Pasta319 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich finde es wie gesagt nicht sooo gut. Aber jeder hat andere Erwartungen an "gut".
> 
> 
> Aber wenn du dir die 480 sowieso holst, kannste das dann ja einfach ausprobieren.



Würde ein i7 6700k fürs rendern reichen oder doch lieber ein i7 5820k?


----------



## Gimmick (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich habe leider kein passendes Unterforum finden können...
> 
> Also ich habe aktuell einen i5 4570 mit dem man live encoding vergessen kann weil er immer 100% ausgelastet ist durch Spiele.
> ...



Versuch es mit QuickSync als Encoder. Besser als das, was du dann siehst wird es mit keinem Hardwareencoder bei der Bitrate. 
Aber wenn der Upload sowieso bald nicht mehr begrenzt, würde ich mal schauen was dein Streamingportal an maximalem Upload unterstützt und dann einfach per lokaler Aufnahme schauen, ob du mit der Qualität zu frieden bist.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Okay danke ein sehr guter test mit dem lokaltest.
Auf die idee bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen 

Aber was mache ich wenn ich kein quick sync mehr zur auswahl habe? 
Z.b beim i7 5820k?
Wird er mit h264 besser neben battlefield 1 rendern können?
Theoretisch müssten ja 2 kerne frei sein.


----------



## Gimmick (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Okay danke ein sehr guter test mit dem lokaltest.
> Auf die idee bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen
> 
> Aber was mache ich wenn ich kein quick sync mehr zur auswahl habe?
> ...



Erstmal CPU-Benchmarks vom finalen BF1 abwarten und QuickSync testen, insbesondere im Kopf behalten, dass du bald mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung hast. 

Wie es allgemein mit CPU-lastigen Spielen und echten 6 Kernern beim Streamen aussieht weiß ich nicht. Hab auch nur einen 4Kern i7. 
Müsste man mal mit google nach Benchmarks graben.


----------



## Pasta319 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Erstmal CPU-Benchmarks vom finalen BF1 abwarten und QuickSync testen, insbesondere im Kopf behalten, dass du bald mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung hast.
> 
> Wie es allgemein mit CPU-lastigen Spielen und echten 6 Kernern beim Streamen aussieht weiß ich nicht. Hab auch nur einen 4Kern i7.
> Müsste man mal mit google nach Benchmarks graben.




Und du streamst mit cpu, quicksync oder was?
Trotz größerem Uploud kann ich maximal nur 2500-3500 kbits nutzen
Wenn ich bf1 habe teste ich einfach mal quicksync mit dem größeren uploud


----------



## Gimmick (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Und du streamst mit cpu, quicksync oder was?
> Trotz größerem Uploud kann ich maximal nur 2500-3500 kbits nutzen
> Wenn ich bf1 habe teste ich einfach mal quicksync mit dem größeren uploud



Ich nehme nur offline auf. 
Das Problem ist halt, dass Battlefield im Multiplayer immer ordentlich auf die CPU geht, aber CPU-Capture bei niedrigen Bitraten besser aussieht. 

Hab so meine zweifel, ob man BF1 per CPU gut streamen kann. Kannst ja wie gesagt mal mit QuickSync und 3500kbit/s (720p/30fps, 720p/60fps, 1080p/30fps) aufnehmen und schauen ob dir das reicht.


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

... wie ist denn das Thema hier ausgegangen? Wie hat es nun funktioniert?


----------



## Pasta319 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Also Quicksnyc ist mit dem aktueleln uploud ne katastrophe.
Grafikkarten rendering geht so.
Bf 1 lässt sich nur sehr schwer aufnehmen.


----------



## Pasta319 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Meine Grafikkarte ist fürs rendern jetzt durch BF1 ausgeschieden.
Mein i5 4570 ist so schon bei 100%.
Ich will gegen ende des jahres bis zum nächsten jahr spätestens auf einen i7 upgraden.
Aktuell wäre ich für einen 6700k oder 5820k/6800k.
Die Frage ist nur wie gut rendert ein 6 kerner mit Battlefield 1 und wie gut Quick sync des 6700k.

Mit dem aktuellen Uploud ist BF1 eine Katastrophe aber ich denke mit 40mbits wird das gehen.
Maximal will ich 3500kbits fürs streamen auf Twitch und Youtube nutzen (wegen dem Internet der Zuschauer).
Ist dafpr Quick sync geeignet? 
Ein wichtiger Faktor sind auf jeden Fall die finanzen.
Bin noch Schüler.
Also billiger ist immer besser.

Oder ist es sogar möglich über ein notebook zu streamen wie zb. mit einem zweiten PC? 
Habe ein notebook mit i5 24xxm und gtx 950m oder so.
Wenn das geht wäre das eine gute möglichkeit für jetzt.
Andere Ideen nehme ich auch gerne


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

QuickSync encoden ist das gleiche wie mit deiner GPU. QuickSync heißt einfach nur, dass die iGPU auf der CPU für Berechnungen benutzt wird.

Wie gesagt, hat x264/h264 immer noch die beste Qualität, geht aber sehr auf die CPU.

Von reddit:


> CPU: You will want to go with the best CPU you can. Ideally that is where most of your PC build budget is spent. Due to how streaming works, the CPU is the most important part. To get the best quality stream, you will want to use the X264 encoder(Both in OBS and Xsplit). The way video is encoded is that it splits the encoding workflow into threads, and each thread is handled by a core on your CPU. X264 by default will use (1.5 X Total CPU cores). If you get an i7, it has 4 physical cores and 8 virtual cores, meaning X264 will use 12 threads. X264 can efficiently use up to ~22 threads without major diminishing returns, so even a 5960x with 8 physical(16 virtual cores) will be good.



x264 skaliert mit mehr threads sehr gut, diese CPUs sind dann aber auch ziemlich teuer.(Derzeitige AMD CPUs fallen raus, da das Modul Design miese IPC liefert.) 
Du könntest noch 3 Monate warten und schauen, wie die neuen AMD ZEN CPUs performen(und was sie kosten).


----------



## Pasta319 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Also ich wollte schon auf jeden fall bei intel bleiben.
Habe halt gehört das Quick sync Probleme mit einer niedrigen Bitrate bekommt.
Bei Youtube geht ja schon einiges mehr als bei Twitch.
1080P 30FPs mit maximal 6000kbit/s.
Bei 60FPs sogar 9000kbits.

Wenn ich lokal aufnehme benutze ich ca 10000kbits für 1080P 30FPs.

Würde das besser funktionieren? 
Hat überhaupt jemand damiterfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Gimmick (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte ist fürs rendern jetzt durch BF1 ausgeschieden.
> Mein i5 4570 ist so schon bei 100%.
> Ich will gegen ende des jahres bis zum nächsten jahr spätestens auf einen i7 upgraden.
> Aktuell wäre ich für einen 6700k oder 5820k/6800k.
> Die Frage ist nur wie gut rendert ein 6 kerner mit Battlefield 1 und wie gut Quick sync des 6700k.



Hab ich noch nichts zu gelesen, habe auch keinen der Prozessoren.



> Mit dem aktuellen Uploud ist BF1 eine Katastrophe aber ich denke mit 40mbits wird das gehen.
> Maximal will ich 3500kbits fürs streamen auf Twitch und Youtube nutzen (wegen dem Internet der Zuschauer).
> Ist dafpr Quick sync geeignet?
> Ein wichtiger Faktor sind auf jeden Fall die finanzen.
> ...



Das kannste ja selber testen mit einer Offline Aufnahme. Die Encoding-Generationen unterscheiden sich nicht sonderlich.



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Also Quicksnyc ist mit dem aktueleln uploud ne katastrophe.
> Grafikkarten rendering geht so.
> Bf 1 lässt sich nur sehr schwer aufnehmen.



Der Unterschied wundert mich jetzt. Check nochmal die Einstellungen, das müsste schon zumindest ziemlich gleich aussehen. 



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Also ich wollte schon auf jeden fall bei intel bleiben.
> Habe halt gehört das Quick sync Probleme mit einer niedrigen Bitrate bekommt.
> Bei Youtube geht ja schon einiges mehr als bei Twitch.
> 1080P 30FPs mit maximal 6000kbit/s.
> ...



Jeder Encoder auf (integrierten) Grafikkarten bekommt Probleme mit niedrigen Bitraten. 

Womit Erfahrungen gesamelt? Verstehe nicht ganz worauf die letzten beiden Fragen beziehen.




> Oder ist es sogar möglich über ein notebook zu streamen wie zb. mit einem zweiten PC?
> Habe ein notebook mit i5 24xxm und gtx 950m oder so.
> Wenn das geht wäre das eine gute möglichkeit für jetzt.
> Andere Ideen nehme ich auch gerne



Du musst ja das Bild- und Tonmaterial irgendwie auf das Notebook bekommen, dafür gibt es (normalerweise) keinen Eingang. 

Du solltest dir mal folgendes überlegen:
Das Aufrüsten auf einen 6-Kerner oder aktuellen i7 mit 8 Threads kostet halt einiges, du brauchst ja auch noch ein neues Mainboard etc.
Softwareaufnahme macht immer irgendwo Probleme. Es gibt immer wieder irgendein Programm, dass aus irgendeinem Grund erst ein Update der Capturesoftware braucht bis richtig aufgenommen werden kann.
Es kostet immer FPS beim zocken, auch wenn es von mir aus auch nur 5-10% sind, wenn per nvenc/amd-vce/quicksync aufgenommen wird. 
Du könntest dir also überlegen ob bei dir eine (Externe) CaptureCard Sinn ergeben könnte, wenn die das Aufnahmen/Streamen so wichtig ist.

Eine externe Karte kann man per USB2/3 an einen anderen Rechner anschließen und damit über HDMI Bild+Ton vom Spielerechner aufnehmen. Du kannst die Karte natürlich auch den Spielerechner hängen/in den Spielerechner einbauen.

Also eventuell günstiger aufrüsten und dafür noch eine Capturecard kaufen. Als weitere Option.


----------



## Pasta319 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Das wäre eine option mit der capturecard.
Habe gehört die sollen nicht wirklich besser sein.
Die letzte frage hat sich schon geklärt.
Problem bei twitch ist das quicksync zumindest bei meinem i5 bei niedriger bitrate nicht wirklich toll ist.


----------



## Gimmick (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine option mit der capturecard.
> Habe gehört die sollen nicht wirklich besser sein.
> Die letzte frage hat sich schon geklärt.
> Problem bei twitch ist das quicksync zumindest bei meinem i5 bei niedriger bitrate nicht wirklich toll ist.



Such mal auf Twitch und Youtube nach den Capture-Karten, da gibts bestimmt Videos.


----------



## |BES|Skyline (28. November 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Gib mal auch meinen Senf dazu.

Ich bin selber Streamer und habe schon einiges Ausprobiert. Die Besten ergebnisse bekommt man halt wirklich nur über einen 2 Rechner sprich Streaming PC. Hierzu reicht ein 6700k vollkommen aus um ein sehr gutes Bild auch bei schlechterer Bitrate zu bekommen.

Ich habe selbst nur einen 2,4upload streame rein Über den 6700k mit 1400kb/s und 160kb Audio  macht sumaro 1560kb/s. Damit lässt es sich im meinem Fall noch Online Zocken jedoch schwitz die CPU extrem. 90-95% Auslastung ist keine seltenheit, geht es über 95% hat OBS nicht mehr genügend Resausen um das bild richtig zu Kodieren.

Ich habe im meinem Fall den H.264 Encoder mit der CPU voreinstellung Slow, CBR, bei 1280/720p bei 30FPS. Die artefakte halten sich in Grenzen,  BF1 ist dann wirklich limit und es geht noch gerade so ohne Probleme alles in Ultra allerdings mit der ner CPU Voreinstellung von Medium. 

Arma 3, Rennspiele, Mincraft und all solche geschichten gehen ohne Weiteres auf Slow. 

Via Grafik Streamen brauch dann wiederum Bitrate ohne ende +3000 nur an Bild, und dann auch keine ATI sondern mindestens ne 10xx Nvidea diese Funktionieren derzeit am Besten, denn selbst mit meiner Titan habe ich sehr große Artefakte trozt höchster Qualitätsstufe.


Via Capture Card aufnehmen bzw. Streamen mit nur einem Rechner ist totaler Quatsch. Da benötigt man wiederum den CPU zum rendern was der Gaming PC natürlich wieder benachteildigt. Da lieber ein Streaming pc mit nem gescheiten CPU und gut ist. Dafür brauch man nichtmals ne High end Grafikkarte da tut es auch ne Poplige 0815 Graka, bei streamer bevorzugt mit mindestens 3 Outputs für Monitoren.


----------



## Pasta319 (30. November 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

So aktuell habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich über ngnix (oder so ähnlich) video und ton auf mein notebook gestreamr habe in hohen bitraten.
Mein notebook hat dss ganze dann hochgeladen.
Morgen bekomme ich meinen 40Mbits uploud.
Ich werde mal testen ob bei 3500kbits auf youTube eine bessere qualität rauskommt.
Bei 720p 60fps darf man bis 6000 gehen was ich auch tun könnte.
In 9 Tagen werde ich dann meinen i7 6700K kaufen weil mein i5 ein bottleneck ist in BF1 (i5 4570).
Falls der i7 nicht reicht für gute Bildqualität werde ich mit meinem alten i5 einen streaming pc zusammenbauen und dann wahrscheinlich mit veryfast-superfast streamen können.
Mal sehen.
Denkt ihr das geht mit einem i5 4570 gut?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. November 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

very fast= schlechte quali
medium/slow= gute quali

Warum willste für superfast nen extra streaming pc?


----------



## Pasta319 (30. November 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Weil er so rumliegt.
Weiß ja noch nicht welche settings möglich sind.


----------



## |BES|Skyline (30. November 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Je Slower desto besser ist die Qualität des Streams. Ob das allerdings mit dem i5 ohen weiteres so funktioniert ist mal noch offen. Da musst du testen was gut läuft oder nicht. 

Und ps. Super bzw veryfast hat selbst noch mein Alter 965 hinbekommen. Mit dem i5 würde ich jetzt sagen ist Medium bis Slow drin maximal, man weiß ja nicht ob du noch Alerts oder dergleichen drin hast, die fressen auch mal gerne was CPU leistung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. November 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*



|BES|Skyline schrieb:


> Je Slower desto besser ist die Qualität des Streams. Ob das allerdings mit dem i5 ohen weiteres so funktioniert ist mal noch offen. Da musst du testen was gut läuft oder nicht.
> 
> Und ps. Super bzw veryfast hat selbst noch mein Alter 965 hinbekommen. Mit dem i5 würde ich jetzt sagen ist Medium bis Slow drin maximal, man weiß ja nicht ob du noch Alerts oder dergleichen drin hast, die fressen auch mal gerne was CPU leistung.



Naja es kommt vor allem auch auf die Bitrate an. Obs da jetzt ein altert mehr oder weniger ist, wird die CPU auch nicht ins schwitzen bringen^^


Also Bitrate+Qualitätseinstellung= CPU Auslastung


----------



## Taurin (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Hi, hier stehen ein paar interessante Sachen. Ich habe 2 pcs. 1ter mit nem 2500k auf boost mit 4.3 ghz -  graka gtx 960 mit 2gb vram und 12 gb ddr arbeitsspeicher. Nutze ich zum streamen und zocken gleichzeitig. Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut mit 720 p 45 fps und upload 3500. Ich hab ne game capture card per usb und überlege die 2 pcs zamzustöpseln. 
2ter pc

Amd 8350 8kern (4 logisch) 4 ghz . Graka R9 380 nitro 4gb vram und 16gb arbeitsspeicher. 

Ich überlege welcher pc wäre besser als stream pc geeignet (wohl nur der i5)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Ich würde auf dem ersten zocken und auf dem zweiten streamen. Der FX liegt leicht vor dem 2500K was das x264 encodieren angeht.


----------



## Taurin (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Danke für die Antwort. Cya


----------



## Taurin (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: OBS Studio optimale settings für GPU streaming*

Danke für die Antwort. Cya


----------

